
Praying Mantises: More Deadly Than We Knew - rfreytag
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/14/science/praying-mantis-strike.html
======
rfreytag
[https://archive.is/O3mNT](https://archive.is/O3mNT)

------
sacks2k
They are vicious. In the Summer, I get at least one or two praying mantises in
my garden and I regularly see them eating bees and other bugs while they are
still alive and trying to escape.

~~~
wetmore
Here's a video of this happening:
[https://youtu.be/rwPaUma6R_k](https://youtu.be/rwPaUma6R_k)

